# Limerick Ireland Free Wifi locations



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Limerick City Council recently announced 6 locations in the City where they are providing free wifi without any necessity for a code. At the same time a number of Pubs and Hotels in the city and within a 5 mile radius are providing free wifi (some require a code available at the bar).
They are all (39) featured on the Limerick.ie website where there is a google interactive map.
www.limerick.ie/freewifi/
You dont have to come into the City Centre(where parking is limited) to avail of the free wifi.
Ian


----------

